
Spain and Hungary tumble in TI’s annual corruption report - marvel_boy
http://www.euractiv.com/sections/justice-home-affairs/spain-and-hungary-tumble-tis-annual-corruption-report-321334
======
marvel_boy
"Spain is plagued by an almost endless number of corruption scandals"
Unfortunately true.

